# No Spark on coils



## Saul41 (May 19, 2012)

2015 X1 xdrive 28i code p0304 misfire but coil was leaking and created a short where car would not start. Replaced 4 new coils and sparkplugs now cranks but not start and no spark at coils???? Could it be a relay or what you suggest. Thank you


----------

